

Ask HN: Which logo do you like better? Why? - glen
http://nixty.com/blog/2009/12/12/new-logo/

======
cmelbye
I like the lower one. The top one is too glossy/web 2.0. The bottom one is
minimalist and stylish.

------
ahemphill
Frankly, both logos suffer because the concept is not particularly inspired
(and has been overdone in the design world, IMHO). That said, the new version
does very much one-up the other in execution, though the letterspacing toward
the end has been compromised because of the attached letterforms. This throws
off the balance significantly. A place to start remedying that issue would be
the diagonal stroke on the N, which could certainly stand to be heavier.

------
onoj
I don't know about "professional" and depending on your ideal customer it is
hard to say which is better for representing you but I think the new logo is a
better "design". When looking at logos I think the following is important: 1)
Are you proud of being represented by the logo 2) Who are you trying to appeal
to - eg:walmart shoppers or Porsche buyers.

------
waterlesscloud
I like the 3 dot one. Better conveys the idea of "for everyone". Cleaner too.

------
qw
The new one is much better. Clear and crisp. The top one looks like someone
played around with Photoshop. Reminds me of the beginning of the web when it
was popular to render 3D logos.

------
glen
One was created by a friend with design skills. The other was created by a
design professional with a portfolio of work for some pretty big companies
(Chase, Polo etc.).

~~~
jmonegro
The simple one was done by the professional, wasn't it? I can tell by all the
subtleties in the design. For example, each dot over each letter represents a
person, if you pay attention. Also, because the letters are closed together,
it means the people are holding hands, or, "together". It's definitely the
work of someone with an eye for design.

~~~
glen
Don't want to respond yet, just in case it biases others' opinions.

~~~
goplexian
My bet is also that the simpler one was done by the professional.

------
rlpb
I think the bottom one would look much better on a dead-tree letterhead, and
this is what makes it look professional even if you aren't ever going to do
this.

------
bhousel
Lower one fits your site better. Top one looks religious/Christian. (I don't
mean it as a criticism, that was just my initial impression).

------
DenisM
I like the one that leads to better conversions. Which one is that? I don't
know. You shouldn't be asking _us_.

~~~
glen
Good point. I'm a real fan of a/b testing and customer development in general,
but not sure that is appropriate in a pre-launch stage or in logo development.

------
aaronbrethorst
new one. much better. it's friendly. the old looks like it's filling up with
water. too web 2.0'ish.

------
thejash
New (lower) one is way better. Does anyone like the other one?

